# It's almost official.....McGrady wants to leave



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...-bk-tmac061804,1,5516649.story?coll=orl-magic

The reason I say it isn't official is because we haven't heard anything from management or McGrady. They are just saying league sources.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...-bk-tmac061804,1,5516649.story?coll=orl-magic
> 
> The reason I say it isn't official is because we haven't heard anything from management or McGrady. They are just saying league sources.


Maybe he'll get a sign & trade to Dallas or Houston or...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*McGrady is as good as gone according to league sources.....*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...61804,0,6014569.story?coll=orl-home-headlines

We shall see. Haven't heard anything from McGrady or management.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: It's almost official.....McGrady wants to leave*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe he'll get a sign & trade to Dallas or Houston or...


There are three teams that have expressed interest in T-Mac according to the OS - Pacers, Rockets, and Suns. Apparently, the Magic are asking for Harrington, Artest, Tinsley and Bender (  ) from the Pacers; Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion and the #7 from Phoenix; and then.. they are asking for Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley, and Kelvin Cato from the Rockets. 

If that is true, I think I speak for everyone when I say:

*.*

If I was Houston, I'd probably give away those guys for free if someone took them as a package (Cato is going to make 17mill over the next two years).


----------



## sherako86 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Sun in my eyes...*

I wonder what would happen if he went to any of those playoff contending teams, and they failed to make the playoffs. He'd probably blame the weather.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: It's almost official.....McGrady wants to leave*



> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> There are three teams that have expressed interest in T-Mac according to the OS - Pacers, Rockets, and Suns. Apparently, the Magic are asking for Harrington, Artest, Tinsley and Bender (  ) from the Pacers; Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion and the #7 from Phoenix; and then.. they are asking for Steve Francis, Cuttino Mobley, and Kelvin Cato from the Rockets.
> ...


The Magic are asking for quite a bit in these deals. Joe Johnson, Marion AND the #7 pick? Wow. Marion is already a top 15-20 player in the league. Johnson is a budding star (not superstar). You could still get a quality talent at #7. However, if Phoenix was willing to part with this, I'd do it if I were the Magic. It's nice to have a superstar but the Pistons proved that you can win with depth and collective talent. They should try and fortify their overall roster.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Sun in my eyes...*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako86</b>!
> I wonder what would happen if he went to any of those playoff contending teams, and they failed to make the playoffs. He'd probably blame the weather.


"Sun in my eyes" :laugh: :laugh: 

If T-Mac gets traded somewhere like Houston or Phoenix, I definitely think they would make the playoffs.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sun in my eyes...*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> "Sun in my eyes" :laugh: :laugh:


:laugh: That's original. BTW, I'd love to see TMac in the West. Imagine this All Star lineup:

PG-TMac
SG-Kobe
SF-KG
PF-Duncan
C-Shaq

I'll bet the East would still find a way to keep it close, though.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I personally like the Indiana trade the most. 

The Magic get a ok PG in Tinsley who could be a good PG some day. A allstar in Artest who won DPOTY. A good player in Harrington who could be a great player some day. Bender who so far in his career has been a bust and IMO has a bad contract for what he has done in this league. He is also injury prone. 

That is alot of good talent mixed in with potential. Then add Okafor, Hill, Garrity, an MLE player, Gooden, etc. and the Magic have a nice core of young players to build around for the future.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...-bk-tmac061804,1,5516649.story?coll=orl-magic
> 
> The reason I say it isn't official is because we haven't heard anything from management or McGrady. They are just saying league sources.


One thing I learned from being a Laker fan is to never believe those articles saying they got their info from league sources or unnamed sources.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: It's almost official.....McGrady wants to leave*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> One thing I learned from being a Laker fan is to never believe those articles saying they got their info from league sources or unnamed sources.


I agree which is why I said it wasn't official. These same league sources said 4 years ago that McGrady was signing with the Heat, not Magic. They sure got that one right.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> I personally like the Indiana trade the most.


Indiana isn't going to trade it's entire team for one guy. Maybe if they were a basement team they would, but no way do they give up 3/4 of their core for one guy.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Indiana isn't going to trade it's entire team for one guy. Maybe if they were a basement team they would, but no way do they give up 3/4 of their core for one guy.


Hmm...

Maybe the Bulls should call them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I say take Harrington or Bender out of the Indiana deal and put in Foster, then Indiana might do that.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> Indiana isn't going to trade it's entire team for one guy. Maybe if they were a basement team they would, but no way do they give up 3/4 of their core for one guy.


Superstar to pair with your other superstar or depth, something the Pacers could make up with the MLE? 

It all depends on what you want. 

Also it would be 2 for 4 player deal if the Magic get what they want (Howard/McGrady for Artest/Bender/TinsleyorJohnson/Harrington), not a McGrady for a whole team deal like some uninformed people thought up themselves.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Obviously this isn't much of a shock. I just hope we can get some good value for him, hopefully an established vet or two and a pick. I'd like to trade with one of the teams picking 4-8 so we could get Ben Gordon to play alongside Okafor. The Clippers are a decent trading partner, but they're picking 2nd and I think that's too high to take Gordon. If we get one of those picks and Gordon's already gone, I wouldn't mind taking Livingston since we're building for the future, but my preference is Gordon.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: It's almost official.....McGrady wants to leave*



> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> One thing I learned from being a Laker fan is to never believe those articles saying they got their info from league sources or unnamed sources.


Given that Tmac supposedly met with Rich DeVos today, I'd be willing to bet this is true at this point, even though I dont want it to be. I wouldnt be surprised if DeVos himself was the "league source" ...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, Orlando's trying to trade him before the draft supposedly. Here's an article from the Florida Today. It hasn't been published yet, so I don't have a link.


By John Denton
FLORIDA TODAY

ORLANDO _ Tracy McGrady has notified the Orlando Magic that he wants to be traded and a blockbuster deal could be in the works before Thursday's NBA Draft, according to an NBA source.

Magic owner Rich DeVos met with McGrady Friday afternoon in Orlando, but the session did little to change the mind of the 25-year-old star guard. The Magic have known since December that McGrady, a native of nearby Auburndale, wanted off of his hometown team. The team thought they could convince McGrady to stay by rebuilding the roster this summer by using the top pick in Thursday's draft and the healthy returns of Grant Hill and Pat Garrity.

But McGrady has informed the Magic that he is not willing to commit to the franchise beyond next season. He can opt out of the seven-year, $93 million contract that he signed in 2000 after next season. The Magic, still reeling from losing franchise center Shaquille O'Neal eight years ago, doesn't want to risk losing McGrady without getting anything in return. Therefore, the Magic are about to deal the four-time all-star.

Houston, Indiana and Phoenix are the front runners to land the services of the 6-foot-8 guard who led the league in scoring the past two seasons. Houston is believed to be offering a package that includes Steve Francis and Kelvin Cato. Indiana has reportedly been willing to offer some combination of Ron Artest, Al Harrington, Jonathan Bender and Jamaal Tinsley. Phoenix will likely put together a package that might include Shawn Marion, Joe Johnson, Jake Voskuhl and the No. 7 pick in the draft.

McGrady has grown increasingly disenchanted with the franchise the past three years because he felt that the talent around him was substandard. Orlando struggled through a dismal 21-61 season, one that included losing streaks of 19 and 13 games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I really hope the deal with Houston doesnt happen. I will be very unhappy if Francis, Mobley, and Cato are in Magic uniforms next season.

I'd much prefer the proposed Clippers trade, although that may not be possible if Tmac wouldnt agree to re-sign there.

If not the Clippers deal, I like the Phoenix deal best with the Indiana deal second after that.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

*T-Mac to be Traded*

I'm sure everyone has heard, T-Mac told Orlando today that he doesn't want to resign with the team. The new article on ESPN says T-Mac will be traded within the next two weeks. Indiana seems like the most likely choice.


Also, theirs a rumor going around that Shaq has demanded a trade.

Big stuff happening in one day.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Freaking overrated if T-Masc goes to the Pacers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Here's another -

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/BKN_MAGIC_MCGRADY?SITE=FLROC&SECTION=SPORTS&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Darn, o well i hope he goes to the pacers. Sure the east won the championship this year (YAY!! finally a east team since MJ) but the west still has won 4 of the last 5 all-star gmaes(J/k). The east needs to earn power and T-mac needs to stay in the east. Can you believe it? A year ago people were like "The west is where championships reign" and look at the east now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

John Weisbrod should have kept his mouth shut. Orlando could have drafted Okafor, signed a decent free agent, returned Garrity and possibly Grant Hill, and maybe made a trade with Gooden/Gaines and had a good team next season and Tmac probably would have stayed around.


----------



## Grant_Hill (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope he gets traded to Houston or Indiana, seeing as Houston is my favorite team in the West, and Indiana is my 2nd favorite from the East, and Orlando being my 1st favorite.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Grant_Hill</b>!
> I hope he gets traded to Houston or Indiana, seeing as Houston is my favorite team in the West, and Indiana is my 2nd favorite from the East, and Orlando being my 1st favorite.


I would love to see Tmac playing with Yao Ming. Unfortunately, I would not love to see Francis, Mobley, and Cato playing in Orlando.

I think that is a bad, bad deal for Orlando.


----------



## ocard (Nov 28, 2003)

The quote from the AP article read:


Magic general manager John Weisbrod claims he has received trade bids that are intriguing and getting better by the day.

*"There are teams offering three guys and their first-round pick. Three established players and a lottery pick is certainly a respectable offer for a team that has a lot of holes to fill," *Weisbrod said. "It comes down to making a judgment of how special you think one of these two kids can be."

Three teams have been mentioned in most trade scenarios- HOU,PHO, and IND. Of those three, only Phoenix has a lottery pick.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ocard</b>!
> The quote from the AP article read:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I read that part with great interest. It seems that Phoenix has upped its offer to include three established players. Vujanic was in the previous trade and since he's definitely not an "established" player, maybe he was replaced by Barbosa?
If the Suns are indeed offering Barbosa, Jacobsen, Marion, and the #7 I would jump all over that deal.


----------

